

Show HN: Amazing Parenting Resources - maheshj567
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=us.grandlegacy.resources

======
maheshj567
We just released this new Android app with a simple premise of delivering one
curated parenting resource everyday to your phone. There are already a ton of
sites/apps out there that have a lot of quality content about parenting. This
is the beginning of our effort to streamline it.

Parents are already very busy, so we figured getting exposed to something
small and digestible everyday can consistently help them become better at
their job. A more elaborate read on why we created the app -
[http://blog.grandlegacy.us/post/105338611099/why-we-
created-...](http://blog.grandlegacy.us/post/105338611099/why-we-created-
amazing-parenting-resources)

Any feedback is much appreciated. Thanks.

